# UTP cable, Cat 3, with fifty pairs



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Each 25 pair set should be wrapped overall with its own identifier, blue 1-25 and orange 26-50.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Komodo said:


> I just opened a UTP cable, Cat 3, with fifty pairs inside. is there an easy way to separate the two twenty five pairs?


Also, it's easier to find the wraps if you cut back a good 18" of the cable jacket. The twists on that cable are only 1 twist per foot, and the wrap isn't much more than that.


----------



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2015)

emtnut said:


> Also, it's easier to find the wraps if you cut back a good 18" of the cable jacket. The twists on that cable are only 1 twist per foot, and the wrap isn't much more than that.


You are right, I uncovered two feet of cable and was able to separate the two sets of twenty five with ease.

Thank you


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I found it the quickest to install the cable pairs by not sorting them on the end but just knowing my color code and punching them down on the correct punch down number on the bix1a.


----------

